# Allergic Reaction? Advice Please!



## ZoomieZoey (5 mo ago)

Hi! Has anyone else had this issue? My V randomly gets this rash every few weeks (this is the third time it’s happened) and it comes on SUPER fast. It is only on her chest/belly. Benadryl was suggested by our vet and that seems to help take away her itchiness but small little pustules linger for a few more hours. We live in Florida and I originally thought it could be related to the heat since that is the only consistent factor that I can think of between incidents. Prior to taking Benadryl she itches it, but other than that she acts completely normal. I’ll definitely be reaching out to the vet again on Monday but was hoping someone else might have advice in the meantime. TYIA


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

First thing that comes to mind is an environmental trigger. Does she run through a certain grass on her walks? Was she on a different blanket before it happened? In my experience, food allergies can definitely cause itching, but I never see hives or a rash.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would start by rinsing her off, after every walk.


----------



## ZoomieZoey (5 mo ago)

As per another forum, I’ve started keeping unscented baby wipes in my truck and wiping her off as soon as we finish our walk. Definitely thinking it is the grass or something on the grass. I just wasn’t sure since I don’t walk her in the same place everyday, we rotate between about 5 different locations throughout the week but now that I am keeping a closer eye on it, it is only happening after walks.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks like contact dermatitis. Make sure she’s not running through stuff like wild parsnip or hogweed. Anything in that family with the upside down umbrella type blooms. They can cause a sun activated serious rash that can persist for a weeks to months.


----------

